# New Nick Kyme HH-Cover!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

As Black Library reached 30,000 likes on their Facebook page, they released this cover for the next HH-novel they have planned out. As we can judge it looks like Salamanders, and as Nick Kyme himself has said the next story he is working on will be about 2 Salamanders in search of their Primarch post-Isstvan V.  










So what does everybody think? Me myself is a bit scetchy about Kymes previous work; the first Salamander story being meh, the part in Age of Darkness being okay but not fantastic and his part in The Sabbats anthology being great. But the cover looks like a pretty awesome story.  Will be fun to see what happened to the sons of Vulkan afterwards.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

As far as recent Heresy covers go........meh.......nothing special, but then again given it's Nick Kyme writing it, it probably reflects the quality of the story! Can't see Neil Roberts having put much effort into this. Personal feelings aside, do we have any more information about it, is it a book/novella/audio?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I think its a regular book/novell but could be a novella, but I think it is book. It was on his blog some time ago when he wrote about this.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Salamander heresy book, unsure I kind of like the Tome of Fire series although it lost the plot along the way, hopefully this will be a lot less fantasy and a lot more gritty.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Nick said it was a novella but not a limited edition one


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I quite like the feel of the cover art. Exactly like a place should look after the shitstorm of the decade hit.  

Looking forward to reading the book sometime in the grim darkness of the far future.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

One things for sure. That's an absurdly awesome looking helmet.


----------



## deepsix81 (Dec 24, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> One things for sure. That's an absurdly awesome looking helmet.


Yes, indeed. Is that to be Vulkan's helm, or just one of his captain's? It's too intricate to be a line soldier from my estimation. I like the cover and look forward to the story.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Nick Kyme really redeemed himself in The Primarchs so I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

This will be the cover for the full book. I think the novella will be part of Shadows of Treachery (not 100 percent on this). 

_From Nick's website: "Scorched Earth is next up. This is a Horus Heresy novella that won’t be limited edition but will be a forerunner to a later novel I have in the works. It’s set in the aftermath of Isstvan V and features two Salamander characters searching for Vulkan’s body amongst the ruins and devastation. Expect a cameo from one of the Iron Hands in ‘Feat of Iron’ too… Oh, and the cover by Neil Roberts is absolutely stunning. Very moody and something rather different for the Horus Heresy, not really seen before."_

I like the art. Very desolate.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

mal310 said:


> This will be the cover for the full book. I think the novella will be part of Shadows of Treachery (not 100 percent on this).


Since _Scorched Earth_ has its own cover-art i'm guessing it won't be. It'll be its own novella.

Besides the two novellas in Shadows of Treachery are already confirmed. _The Crimson Fist_ by John French and _The Prince of Crows_ by ADB.


LotN


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Since _Scorched Earth_ has its own cover-art i'm guessing it won't be. It'll be its own novella.
> 
> Besides the two novellas in Shadows of Treachery are already confirmed. _The Crimson Fist_ by John French and _The Prince of Crows_ by ADB.
> 
> ...


Yeah I see what you mean about Shadows of Treachery. Not sure where Scorched Earth is going to be published. Not heard of a non limited edition Novella being published by Black Library before outside of an anthology. Might be the Novella for the Weekender but thats apparently 'exclusive' to that event. 

How do you know Scorched Earth has its own artwork? Have you seen it? I ask because from what Nick has said in his blog, this art would fit the Novel and not necessarily the Novella.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Ignore all that. I misread Nick's blog. This will be the Novella. Doh :crazy:


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

deepsix81 said:


> Yes, indeed. Is that to be Vulkan's helm, or just one of his captain's? It's too intricate to be a line soldier from my estimation. I like the cover and look forward to the story.


Got be to Vulkan's. But I guess the key question is, is it empty...?

Given that we've all been whinging about the lack of HH Salamanders this has to be a good thing. White Scars next please...?!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

This has pique my interest. 

I'm still trying to find all of Kyme's Salamanders work (in hard cover if possible) so this will go on my list. Nice to know that it won't be a limited edition novella. 

And I love the helmet on the cover. That really shows off the artisan skill that is in the Salamanders. I do wonder about the gallows in the background. Who's up there? Loyalists (and if so, why not cut them down)? Or traitor?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye I was thinking about the gallows as well.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Tywin Lannister said:


> Got be to Vulkan's. But I guess the key question is, is it empty...?
> 
> Given that we've all been whinging about the lack of HH Salamanders this has to be a good thing. White Scars next please...?!


The white Scars are getting a limited edition novella called Brotherhood of the Storm.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

March of Time said:


> The white Scars are getting a limited edition novella called Brotherhood of the Storm.


when will this be? Who will write it?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> when will this be? Who will write it?


Chris Wraight will be writing it,I don't know when it will go on sale.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

March of Time said:


> Chris Wraight will be writing it,I don't know when it will go on sale.


May I ask where you heard this?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> May I ask where you heard this?


At Black library Live.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Great news for me!

I always wondered how Vulkan escaped Isstvaan 5 since he is mentioned as being on Terra arguing with Guilliman about the Codex Astartes after the Heresy.

Also finally a HH novel about White Scars! Having only 2 or 3 of them out of a whole legion have actually spoke at all and the Khan has barely been mentioned. About time they got some attention.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

I have to agree with the OP's opinion about Kyme's writing. I did however enjoy, for the most part the first Salamader book and his dwarf books are excellent, but his other works have been a chore to get through. In fact I couldn't even finish the last Salamader book. But, the plot of this one is interesting and I'll give it a chance. If this one is a let down as well then he'll join the list with Thorpe of authors that I won't buy the books of any longer.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The novella Kyme was talking about, is his part in _The Primarchs_, not _Shadows of Treachery_!  So that is the prequel stuff he was talking about.


----------

